# Panacur Question



## Azureus84 (Nov 26, 2008)

I keep seeing a lot about "panacur" while browsing dart forums, but there is one detail I've yet to come across. Do people just buy panacur dog wormer and treat their frogs, or is there a special kind just for frogs?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

You get panacur powder from a vet, mine gave me a spoonful for no charge. You use it to dust their food, just like vitamins. The instructions I was given was once per week for four weeks.

The panacur I was given was a bit too coarse to stick to the flies well, so I put it in a mortar and ground it finer with a pestle. It stuck to the flies after that with no problem.


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Over here we use pancuur differently.
For a tict. I dust 20 app. flys for 6 days at a row and repaeat it after a two weeks.
I use a microscope to check and this works.
Ron


----------

